# Should I buy the istick



## Aydhin (9/12/14)

Alrite so at present i have an innokin itaste clk 1280 with a aerotank mega ontop. Looks a bit funny but does the job quite well. Now i ordered an svd (full kit)(end october from fastech) before i got these but it seems im never going to get it ! Dam SAPO !!! Now my uncle is currently in texas and i wanted a cana dna 30. Ordered it got it shipped to him, hes coming home 23 december. Now the question is, with all these would u guys recommend getting the istick, and selling the clk since i just want the istick as a backup to my dna30? Is it going to be worth it? Sorry for the wall of text


----------



## Arthster (9/12/14)

I say keep everything else and donate the istick to someone needy... like me ... I really needy an istick.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cat (9/12/14)

Get the istick, but no hurry. More important to have at least 2 batteries for the HANA and a _good_ charger (that can charge at 1A and has proper cut-off etc. iow, don't buy a cheapo, do a bit of homework first.) 
Backup means if the HANA conks, you've got something else. It also means if you go camping or somewhere where there's no electricity, you need a battery for each day. i'm going to get one of those USB adaptors for car cigarette lighter outlet, can charge using the built-in charger. And i'll get more batteries soon - i've only got 2, i charge one at least once every day for the HANA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

@Aydhin I've. Not had the opportunity to use the is tick. However on paper it's ab awesome device. Will make an excellent backup for your hana mod.


----------



## Philip (9/12/14)

Get one its awesome, had a DNA30 clone and didn't come close in terms of battery life.
That"s aside from the size which is truly small


----------



## Aydhin (9/12/14)

I bought the nitecore i2 intellicharger. Supposed to be quite good, even came with a car adapter(load shedding owned ftw) havnt had a chance to use it yet. I plan to get another battery as soon as vapeclub(fav store) has the black lemo drop in stock then ill be sprted fpr a little while


----------



## Silver (9/12/14)

IStick is great 
Lol, i bought it because it was small - but didnt realise just how small it was
I atually find its a bit too small. Wish it was a bit bigger - lol
But its a super little device

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape (9/12/14)

It's a cool little mod. No complaints


----------



## Aydhin (9/12/14)

I worry about it being to small aswell


----------



## Cat (9/12/14)

i'm used to holding the Cana /HANA.


----------



## Rellik (9/12/14)

Silver said:


> IStick is great
> Lol, i bought it because it was small - but didnt realise just how small it was
> I atually find its a bit too small. Wish it was a bit bigger - lol
> But its a super little device



That's what she said

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> I bought the nitecore i2 intellicharger. Supposed to be quite good, even came with a car adapter(load shedding owned ftw) havnt had a chance to use it yet. I plan to get another battery as soon as vapeclub(fav store) has the black lemo drop in stock then ill be sprted fpr a little while



Just note that the batteries are on special at vapeclub at the moment. 2 x 2500mah for R320

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/14)

@Aydhin, In my opinion I think you're set for now, 30W Cana, SVD and CLK1280 are all great devices, the iStick is awesome but you don't _need _it, however if you _want _it go for it, you won't be sorry.

Adding a Nautilus Mini to your list for the CLK1280 might not be a bad idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aydhin (9/12/14)

Thats a great idea. Then i can use the aeromega on the svd and the lemo on the cana ! Then doomsday can bring it on!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jan (9/12/14)

The short answer YES

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (9/12/14)

Yes, I'm considering to sell my hana and get a second istick.


----------



## Aydhin (9/12/14)

Whyyyy? Is it an authentic hana


----------



## Renaldo (9/12/14)

I have a brand new one with Aerotank Mow that comes with it. If you want to buy let me know. It's blue and blue tank. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## Noddy (10/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> Whyyyy? Is it an authentic hana



Nope, cloupor clone, bought from sirvape last month.
Not going to subohm, and the size and weight is a pain compared to the iStick.


----------



## Raslin (10/12/14)

Renaldo said:


> I have a brand new one with Aerotank Mow that comes with it. If you want to buy let me know. It's blue and blue tank. Send me a PM if interested.


Istick or hana?


----------



## Kaizer (10/12/14)

One thing to remember is iStick doesn't fire below 1ohm. Frustrates me when I mistakenly screw on a dripper. 

Still love it tho.


----------



## Daniel (10/12/14)

no offence to anyone owning an iStick , but they seem a bit flimsy ? One accidental drop and it's bye bye iStick .... I decided on the Hana


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/14)

Daniel said:


> no offence to anyone owning an iStick , but they seem a bit flimsy ? One accidental drop and it's bye bye iStick .... I decided on the Hana


No offense taken 

I've been using mine almost exclusively for a while now and it's holding up brilliantly, it might look like a toy but it's pretty solid, maybe not as tough as the MVP but I think it can take some carelessness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (10/12/14)

Daniel said:


> no offence to anyone owning an iStick , but they seem a bit flimsy ? One accidental drop and it's bye bye iStick .... I decided on the Hana



That's just about everything I own nowadays, so I've come up with a brilliant solution...I hold onto my stuff really really tightly

Reactions: Like 1


----------

